
IGDB.com (Internet Game Database) is nominated for best start up of sweden - RocketTalk
http://theserendipitychallenge.se/om-tavlingen/bolagen/
======
throwaway2016a
Interesting, but one of the things I use IMDB for is to see what actors are in
a movie. It would be awesome if this database tracked what people actually
worked on a project as well.

